# Possible breeding!



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Will the breeding female have a bulging abdomen because of the eggs in it? or will it look like normal? right now, i have 3 very dark-colored natts in the tank and one of them is being more aggresive than usual. its blocked off the left side of the tank and chases everything off (including my finger from out the glass).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

there should be buldging but i heard that juring the first spwan the female tends to have less eggs then later spawns
but you should probably see bulging (dont look after feedings)

i think the behavior you says seems like either the m or f gaurding wher they want the nest

i thin kthat they are going to breed so for the next couple of days i would avoid going around the tank and disturbing them


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Im not sure if its the m or f that is guarding the nest site. but its definitely behaving very differently. Ive had this one for over 2 years and its nver done this behavior so im pretty sure its in spawning mode but just not sure if its m or f. so i am looking at their bellies to see whos carrying the eggs.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I think the male guards the nest.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

the males guard the nest whilst the female stays about a foot away from him I believe


----------

